# is this a pitbull forum?



## Pantherman (Feb 12, 2015)

I only ask cause I only see American Staffordshire terriers and American Bullies.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yes, but there are owners of many different bull breeds here, as well as owners of bull breed mutts.


----------



## Pantherman (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh ok thanks for reply.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I have american Pitbull terriers.... If you want to see their pictures just go to the picture section...


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a Staffy:woof:


----------

